# Selectively removing glare off windows



## revron49 (Sep 8, 2011)

I shot a Swiss railway car with an elderly lady looking out at the flowers in the planters by the track.  I want to remove some of the glare so she is more prominent in the pic.  I cannot remove too much for the there are two windows next to hers with glare.  Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 8, 2011)

Very similar problem here, http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?13165-Shadow&p=93735#post93735 
probably the same answer. It's not Lightroom's strong suit. 

You may be able to use a negative Brightness or Exposure local brush to pull down the glare, but in my experience, a satisfactory reduction tends to look artificial. Worth fiddling with, but you may need one the programs mentioned in the other thread.


----------



## revron49 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response.  Too bad LR isn't a little better handling these issue.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 8, 2011)

Lightroom is pretty good but it can't fix all our mistakes :blush:


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 8, 2011)

Not even on Swiss trains :angel:

Beat


----------

